# Bruyneel our of Astana after this year



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

*Bruyneel out of Astana after this year*

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/Tour/090721_TDF_Bruyneel_Astana

Looks like Vino might be back which means Bruyneel is out. His decision, at least he's acting before they get rid of him.

Bye bye TDF invite next year Astana.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Bruyneel will be in the Tour next year with team Livestrong and Conti


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

How long are the contracts for Astana's other big guns?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

jd3 said:


> Bruyneel will be in the Tour next year with team Livestrong and Conti


You think Conti is going to join team Livestrong? How is that possible?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

His, and all the contracts, are with Bruyneel, not Astana. Conti's contract goes through 2010. Bruyneel has had and will have the strongest team.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I can see Bruyneel trying to get with Contador to be a DS with another 8-10 tour victories. 
Bruyneel has more of a future with Contador than anyone else. 
That's my opinion, not based on any news.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

What about Levi, Kloden and Popo? Im not yet up to speed on how these contracts work or whose contract is up or not next year. Can this whole team go over to JB and LA's team or are they contracted with Astana for the next few years.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

supposed to be an announcement in a couple days of a new partner with Armstrong. Its suposed to be a US sponsor and Im sure it will be Livestrong & ??? as the lead sponsors. Would assume that now means JB will go there along with Lance and whomever, perhaps the whole team.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

smbrum said:


> supposed to be an announcement in a couple days of a new partner with Armstrong. Its suposed to be a US sponsor and Im sure it will be Livestrong & ??? as the lead sponsors. Would assume that now means JB will go there along with Lance and whomever, perhaps the whole team.


Now why didn't Lance do this a few years ago when Disco was in trouble.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Explain to me how it can be Livestrong. I know the foundation has money, but a pro tour sponsorship doesn't seem like a very good way to spend the money.

I could see getting a title sponsor and putting Livestrong on there somewhere small as part of the deal, but not a lead sponsorship.

If I am being ignorant about this, please explain.

They'd be better off having Barca pay them to put Livestrong on their kits when their Unicef deal runs out.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*From Lance's Twitter*

Making a very cool announcement on Thursday re: a new American partner for our team in 2010 (and beyond). Stay tuned!

http://twitter.com/lancearmstrong


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Lance twitted a few minutes ago that the new teams partner will be announced Thursday.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

bas said:


> Now why didn't Lance do this a few years ago when Disco was in trouble.


Well, he tried didn't he? 

I had the impression at the time that there were several contributing factors:

Couldn't get the quality ($$) of sponsor they desired.
Perhaps were trying to reach too high in terms of dollar expectations
Burnout by the whole management team due to seven years on the front
'99 doping allegations were dominating the dialog
Potential conflict with ASO, their prefered race
ProTour in a shambles
I think they just said, Effit, let's take a long vacation. Now, four years downstream, LA clearly has determined he wants to be actively involved in the sport at a managing/organizational level, where he was perhaps ambivalent before.

JSR


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Nike/livestrong/trek/juan Pelota


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

jptaylorsg said:


> Explain to me how it can be Livestrong. I know the foundation has money, but a pro tour sponsorship doesn't seem like a very good way to spend the money.


A very good question.

The Livestrong.org people say that they would run afoul of US tax law if they did a sponsorship like this. Their tax-exempt status as a not-for-profit institution would be at risk.

Which then shines the light on Livestrong.com. It was pointed out a month or two ago that there is this commercial entity, separate from the LA's cancer foundation. It is also called Livestrong. The web site is bathed in yellow and black, similar to the .org web site. But it is clearly a for-profit institution, at which a number of products and services are advertised.

I wouldn't be surprised to see LA steup up to major sponsorship using the Livestrong.com name.

JSR


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

I have no idea who it will be. I do know that he was in Seattle and rode with Howard Schultz of SBUX and Bruyneel was here as well for a book signing. Howard is a cycling fan so could be a coincidence.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My bet is Nike.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Is a bike team a for-profit entity? For those who sponsor the team could it be shown as a marketing expense?


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

nikes a good bet, thats where my money would be to...if I had any!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

LIVESTRONG.COM vs LIVESTRONG.ORG?
The Lance Armstrong Foundation will continue to support cancer survivorship and call on our nation's leaders to wage a new war against cancer through LIVESTRONG.ORG. LIVESTRONG.COM is a practical resource to find a wealth of health-related information from a wide range of sources, and is a proactive way to have a daily conversation about being healthy and living an active lifestyle.

While LIVESTRONG.ORG remains a nonprofit, LIVESTRONG.COM is a for-profit that derives its revenue from advertising and member subscriptions.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Think about Lance's ties:
Trek
Nike
Livestrong
And an unnamed American backer that supposedly injected cash into the Astana program during the Giro to keep things going along.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice scoop*



giovanni sartori said:


> I have no idea who it will be. I do know that he was in Seattle and rode with Howard Schultz of SBUX and Bruyneel was here as well for a book signing. Howard is a cycling fan so could be a coincidence.



http://starbuckscycling.com/


Seatle Cancer Alliance link.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Armstrong hinted about this a few days ago. He and Bruyneel would go on and build a team with Nike and look for other sponsors. I'd be pretty surprised if Trek wasn't one of the sponsors. I also though he was pretty close to Shimano as well.

from Cyclingnews.com:
"Armstrong continued by saying that he will "probably" ride one more Tour de France next year, possibly within a team that the 37-year-old is already busy building up with long-time ally and current Astana team manager Johan Bruyneel. "We're working on it with Nike. They are the king of the sports world, and fortunately for us, we're close to them. But I don't see Nike and Livestrong as a perfect fit. We try to find other main sponsors."


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Seems to me as though Nike is not an option for anything beyond outfitting the riders. 

To be honest, outside of showcasing some of their gear, a pro tour sponsorship is a piss poor marketing enterprise that seems a bit below Nike's level. But I guess you could have said the same about Discovery channel.

And Trek's already feeling the benefit of the lance effect, so I don't see them being any more involved than they are/were with Astana/Disco/USPS.

Starbucks is interesting as cyclists are big-time coffee-drinking folk. Maybe that's a nice fit.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me as though Nike is not an option for anything beyond outfitting the riders.
> 
> To be honest, outside of showcasing some of their gear, a pro tour sponsorship is a piss poor marketing enterprise that seems a bit below Nike's level. But I guess you could have said the same about Discovery channel.
> 
> ...


plenty of companies would disagree that a pro tour team is a piss poor marketing enterprise. Maybe it is if one only looks at the market between the pacific and the atlantic...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

den bakker said:


> plenty of companies would disagree that a pro tour team is a piss poor marketing enterprise. Maybe it is if one only looks at the market between the pacific and the atlantic...


Everyone knows those Europeans don't buy anything...


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me as though Nike is not an option for anything beyond outfitting the riders.
> 
> To be honest, outside of showcasing some of their gear, a pro tour sponsorship is a piss poor marketing enterprise that seems a bit below Nike's level. But I guess you could have said the same about Discovery channel.
> 
> ...



So Trek for bikes, SRAM for parts, Nike for gear, and some $, Livestrong for some cash, Starbucks flooded the market creating a monster competing with itself and is closing shops left and right. They're broke.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I might guess that SRAM would be a likely candidate. But since LA is wanting to promote cancer awareness then you might go look thru the Livestrong donators.

AMD, AMGEN, NISSAN, or NIKE


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> Explain to me how it can be Livestrong. I know the foundation has money, but a pro tour sponsorship doesn't seem like a very good way to spend the money.


I don't know, but you could ask the guys on Team Type 1. http://www.teamtype1.org/


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

dagger said:


> I might guess that SRAM would be a likely candidate. But since LA is wanting to promote cancer awareness then you might go look thru the Livestrong donators.
> 
> AMD, AMGEN, NISSAN, or NIKE


SRAM already sponsors the team. It's not like your club when you just get a discount, SRAM pays to put their parts on protour bikes. I would be surprised if they became a title sponsor or secondary sponsor on a protour team, as the exposure wouldn't increase very much but the costs would.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me as though Nike is not an option for anything beyond outfitting the riders.
> 
> To be honest, outside of showcasing some of their gear, a pro tour sponsorship is a piss poor marketing enterprise that seems a bit below Nike's level. But I guess you could have said the same about Discovery channel.


I'm not sure Columbia Sportswear thinks it is a piss poor marketing enterprise.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me as though Nike is not an option for anything beyond outfitting the riders.
> 
> To be honest, outside of showcasing some of their gear, a pro tour sponsorship is a piss poor marketing enterprise that seems a bit below Nike's level. But I guess you could have said the same about Discovery channel.
> 
> ...



sorry, but I must be missing how Nike would be any worse of a sponsor than Astana, Saxo Bank, Lampre, etc. I mean.... none of them really have anything to do with cycling. Nike has cycling stuff. And just because you don't produce all cycling equipment doesn't mean it's an ill-advised move to sponsor a team. It's all about name recognition, anyways. It's like commercials nowadays... how often do you actually remember what a commercial is for, besides the fact that you like it? But next time you go to the store and you're confronted with two choices, guess which one you'll be more likely to pick? Unconsciously, the one that you've seen on TV. It's all marketing.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Although I posted about SBUX that was just because I know they met. I believe LA has said it would be a partnership that makes sense. IOW, it might be someone like Amgen, Bristol Myers, that have a direct link to research fighting cancer.


----------



## xtrsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

I bet you its going to be TEAM NIKE in 2010.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

LA is an investor in SRAM. They will be the equipment sponsor.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

livin4lax09 said:


> sorry, but I must be missing how Nike would be any worse of a sponsor than Astana, Saxo Bank, Lampre, etc. I mean.... none of them really have anything to do with cycling. Nike has cycling stuff. And just because you don't produce all cycling equipment doesn't mean it's an ill-advised move to sponsor a team. It's all about name recognition, anyways. It's like commercials nowadays... how often do you actually remember what a commercial is for, besides the fact that you like it? But next time you go to the store and you're confronted with two choices, guess which one you'll be more likely to pick? Unconsciously, the one that you've seen on TV. It's all marketing.


While I agree with what you've said, Nike's just on a different level than the other sponsors who we see on the Pro Tour. Of course Nike wants to sell outside the US.

I'm just saying that, as opposed to a Quick Step or Liquigas, for Nike sponsoring a pro team would be tantamount to a charitable donation considering their current name recognition worldwide. Adding a pro cycling sponsorship would barely move the needle. In fact a full sponsorship would probably not move move the needle any or much more than just outfitting a team, which would cost a lot less.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

JSR said:


> A very good question.
> 
> The Livestrong.org people say that they would run afoul of US tax law if they did a sponsorship like this. Their tax-exempt status as a not-for-profit institution would be at risk.
> 
> ...


That's pretty swarmy.......use the same name as a charitible foundation for a for-profit entity.

It will be interesting to watch.

len


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jd3 said:


> LA is an investor in SRAM. They will be the equipment sponsor.


Correct.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought that nike opted out of cycling just a year or so ago. Pretty much when lance was gone for a year. 
I can see a tech company, nike, starbucks. 
And another large american company that desires european growth could be Kohler company from Wisconsin. Near trek. Big dollars. 
Our company sponsors SC Freiberg soccer team,in Germany. They just bumped up to the premier division. Our company is VERY proud and excited for the forthcoming publicity. 
Nothing would suprise me, whatever it is.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Nike pulled out of cycling before Lance retired. I remember them selling off everything at their outlets.

Sponsorship has more to do with upper management than marketing sense. My company sponsors a prominent event and it is a chance to be involved with the pros for all the VPs.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Once is a Spanish foundation for the blind. I am not sure a US non profit can do that though.

"I don't know, but you could ask the guys on Team Type 1. http://www.teamtype1.org/"

Team Type 1 is not sponsored by any charities according to their website. For profit companies have provided the funds.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Oracle Cycling

Be nice


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

Len J said:


> That's pretty swarmy......
> 
> len



View attachment 171928


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Nike pulled out of cycling before Lance retired. I remember them selling off everything at their outlets.





Oh yeah. I bought a pile of stuff I'm still wearing!


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

jd3 said:


> His, and all the contracts, are with Bruyneel, not Astana. Conti's contract goes through 2010. Bruyneel has had and will have the strongest team.


No, Contador's contract is with Astana. Regardless, Contador won't be with Bruyneel/Armstrong or Astana next year.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

imjps said:


> Oracle Cycling
> 
> Be nice


nice jerseys....
"oracle livestrong" 
:mad2:


----------



## mebeda (May 12, 2006)

If its a new title sponsor, I'm thinking a financial services company. No good reason. Just seems like they're the ones with $$$ to burn. For a US company looking to grow overseas, maybe its a cheaper option relative to a soccer team.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

O.K., so Oracle-Nike or Nike-Oracle? 
Team Nike Oracle? (boo)

Seems pretty plausible, Oracle's owner loves to throw around the cash doesn't he? 
Nike would certainly have the dough and when you throw in SRAM and Trek, I could see this being a well-funded team. 

I certainly love this part of the TdF (doesn't NASCAR call it silly season?) when the deals (and rumors) are made and the word gets out.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Team Hannah Montana.


----------

